# تصميم قالب حقن بلاستيك لمنتج (اريد مساعده عاجله)



## vague_boy (28 ديسمبر 2009)

سلاااااااااام عليكم

اخوااني انا بصدد تصميم قالب للمنتج الموجود بالمرفقات حيث وضعت صورتين للمنتج وملف اوتوكاد.

اريد من ذوي الخبره مساعده في تحديد خط الفصل (parting line) المناااسب للقالب وكذلك الولائج (inserts) المطلوبه واعني بذلك الفكره واذا امكن رسم شكل تقريبي لهذه ال inserts 


وشكرا جزيلا

..........


----------



## vague_boy (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اين خبرااااء القوالب 

ما اطلبه منكم هو استشااره فقط وليس تصميم للقالب

وشكرا جزيلا........


----------

